# Off-Duty Tennessee Firefighter Killed During Storm Cleanup



## deevo (Aug 5, 2009)

http://cms.firehouse.com/content/article/article.jsp?id=64796&sectionId=46
RIP


----------



## masiman (Aug 5, 2009)

I came up with these links to find out more about what exactly happened.

Local News Video, Bartlett, TN
Written Summary
Slightly more detail

I don't quite picture what the witness is describing.

Forty-four year old Ball was working to get a tree off a Cordova home in the Countrywood neighborhood.

Dennis Anderson, with Anderson Tree Service, saw the whole thing happen because he was trimming trees at the house next door.

"It sprung back," Andersons said pointing at the tree. "By that time he fell up under it because he was just tied to the trunk."

After it happened Anderson rushed over and sawed off the part of the tree that Ball was pinned under. It took four men to pull the trunk off of Ball.

What Anderson saw before the tree fell concerned him.

"I told him let me put a safety rope in this tree because it's best to be safe than sorry," Anderson said. "I said that tree is going to slingshot back. I tried to tell him and he said he think it will be okay. I said man, don't cut that, please don't cut that."​
Maybe he was tied into the downed leaner and cut off enough that it stood up and came over the other way? Not quite sure.

RIP Brian. May your wife and kids find peace also.


----------

